# VK - Have a vapey vday



## Stroodlepuff (12/2/16)

Happy Valentines Weekend from us to you! Dont forget to order from today until Sunday / pop in for your free Love Potion with all purchases over R500.00 you can also purchase them in store for R60. 00 available at head office only.

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

